# Forum 7th Birthday Meet - Birmingham, 14th November 2015



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2015)

This year the forum's birthday falls on World Diabetes Day for the first time since its first birthday in 2009! This year, rather than having two separate Meets spread over two weekends in London and Manchester I thought we should go for one big one in Birmingham! 

Date: Saturday 14th November 2015
Time: From 11:00, turn up when you want and stay as long as you like!

Location: The Briar Rose





25 Bennetts Hill
Birmingham
West Midlands
B2 5RE

Attending:
Northerner
Bessiemay
AJLang
stephknits
trophywench?
Matt Cycle?
Lindarose
Blueben1986
Flutterby
ypauly


Let me know if you plan on coming!  Hopefully, lots of people will be able to come along!


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2015)

Noooooo! I'm away then, visiting relatives and attending my daughters graduation in Dundee!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2015)

Robin said:


> Noooooo! I'm away then, visiting relatives and attending my daughters graduation in Dundee!



Tut! You really need to organise your calendar better!  Hope you can get to a future event!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 18, 2015)

Hooray I'm looking forward to going to this


----------



## Bessiemay (Sep 18, 2015)

I certainly will if I possibly can. I was disappointed when last years had to be called off.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2015)

AJLang said:


> Hooray I'm looking forward to going to this





Bessiemay said:


> I certainly will if I possibly can. I was disappointed when last years had to be called off.



Ah! Excellent! I will look forward to seeing you


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 18, 2015)

Sorry, I can't make it, too may train changes.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> Sorry, I can't make it, too may train changes.



I know  I'm fortunate that, even though it's quite a distance for me, I can catch a direct train from Southampton.

I intend to have more events arranged next year, with hopefully a Scottish one


----------



## Mark T (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm most likely a no since its a long trip and would probably mean I couldn't take the little one.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2015)

Mark T said:


> I'm most likely a no since its a long trip and would probably mean I couldn't take the little one.



OK Mark, I will try and do a London one early next year


----------



## stephknits (Sep 18, 2015)

Count me in!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2015)

stephknits said:


> Count me in!



Hurrah!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 18, 2015)

I may be able to make it but will know better nearer the time.  So just a possible at the moment.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> I may be able to make it but will know better nearer the time.  So just a possible at the moment.



It would be great to meet you Matt!  Hope you can make it!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 18, 2015)

Good job I decided to read this thread, I don't recall having said I'd come!  I'll try to though if I'm in the UK LOL


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Good job I decided to read this thread, I don't recall having said I'd come!  I'll try to though if I'm in the UK LOL



It wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm going to book a shift off work and come along too. Will be great to meet a few of the lovely people on here


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> I'm going to book a shift off work and come along too. Will be great to meet a few of the lovely people on here



That's excellent news Lindarose! Really looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Barb (Sep 20, 2015)

Sadly, just too far but hope it is very well attended. Like the zebra effect on bar panels!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2015)

Barb said:


> Sadly, just too far but hope it is very well attended. Like the zebra effect on bar panels!



Sorry Barb, hoping to have a London one early next year


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2015)

Sorry I cant attend


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2015)

Steff said:


> Sorry I cant attend



Aw, sorry to hear it Steff  Hope all is well with you?


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 21, 2015)

Hope you ALL have a good time ! One day I will turn up


----------



## Ruthy (Sep 22, 2015)

Sadly that's the same weekend as my parents are visiting, so I wont be able to make it. I really hope you all have a lovely time.


----------



## ypauly (Sep 22, 2015)

Myself and Jen will be there, we are also hoping to make Southampton this weekend, though work not finalised so can't 100% commit, but are 99% sure.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2015)

ypauly said:


> Myself and Jen will be there, we are also hoping to make Southampton this weekend, though work not finalised so can't 100% commit, but are 99% sure.



Excellent, hope to see you at both!


----------



## spiritfree (Sep 25, 2015)

I hope to go. I've not been before and I'm really quiet and unsociable haha


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 25, 2015)

Wont be able to make it, but will hopefully make any close to home ones next year. Especially any in london. Have fun.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 25, 2015)

spiritfree said:


> I hope to go. I've not been before and I'm really quiet and unsociable haha



You have to watch out for those quiet peeps   Enjoy


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2015)

spiritfree said:


> I hope to go. I've not been before and I'm really quiet and unsociable haha



So am I spiritfree, we'll get on well!  Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 25, 2015)

Hope you all have a great get together!


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 25, 2015)

Oops I've put this on wrong page! Will repost


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 1, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I know  I'm fortunate that, even though it's quite a distance for me, I can catch a direct train from Southampton.
> 
> I intend to have more events arranged next year, with hopefully a Scottish one



Hope you all have a good time at that "Zebra pub"  (looks good). Will try & get to one !


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 1, 2015)

Sadly it'll be a no from me this time.  Normally Brum would be doable but we're currently trapped by electrification work so can't get to Manchester by train and the two hour bus journey around the nicest parts of Salford is tempting but sadly logistically impossible given the hour and a half train journey afterwards.  Have a lovely time


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> Sadly it'll be a no from me this time.  Normally Brum would be doable but we're currently trapped by electrification work so can't get to Manchester by train and the two hour bus journey around the nicest parts of Salford is tempting but sadly logistically impossible given the hour and a half train journey afterwards.  Have a lovely time



Sounds like a mess  So much for the 'Northern Powerhouse, eh?


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 2, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Sounds like a mess  So much for the 'Northern Powerhouse, eh?



It's a nightmare at the moment, it was supposed to be finished next weekend and they announced last Friday it will continue until December (but I hear from a reliable source it's more likely to be February).  No trains at all at the weekends and a reduced service on weekdays, with nothing after six.  It's very very annoying, I've missed loads of good trips this year, it's very Eastern European, I expect a wall to be erected around us at any moment


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> It's a nightmare at the moment, it was supposed to be finished next weekend and they announced last Friday it will continue until December (but I hear from a reliable source it's more likely to be February).  No trains at all at the weekends and a reduced service on weekdays, with nothing after six.  It's very very annoying, I've missed loads of good trips this year, it's very Eastern European, I expect a wall to be erected around us at any moment



Sounds a bit like when they built the Supertram in Sheffield - gridlock on the roads for over two years - a thirty five minute commute for me turned into a two-hour nightmare, as rather than get it done quickly, they did it in phases so there was always a part of the city blocked up and it just had a knock on effect everywhere. Thankfully, I was fit enough to run the 5 miles home in the evenings, but getting to work was awful  A single-cell slime mould could do a better job!

http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2014/feb/18/slime-mould-rail-road-transport-routes


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 2, 2015)

Ooh, tempted am I.

Will check with the boss/wifey...

Anyone who knows me on FB remind me nearer the thyme please as I am pretty rubbish at this type of thing! Could easily buy a ticket and forget when it is!

Ta,

Rossi...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2015)

rossi_mac said:


> Ooh, tempted am I.
> 
> Will check with the boss/wifey...
> 
> ...



Consider it done! Hope 'er indoors is obliging and grants you a pass!


----------



## Blueben1986 (Oct 7, 2015)

I think I will have to mark this down in my diary! Would love to attend and get involved


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2015)

Blueben1986 said:


> I think I will have to mark this down in my diary! Would love to attend and get involved



Excellent Blueben! I will look forward to meeting you!


----------



## Ted Hayman (Oct 14, 2015)

I won't be there, unfortunately.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Ted Hayman said:


> I won't be there, unfortunately.



That's a shame Ted, hopefully you will be able to attend a future meet


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 14, 2015)

Got my train tickets and looking forward to a look round the new station too.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> Got my train tickets and looking forward to a look round the new station too.


Excellent! I have my tickets too! What time does your train get in? Mine gets in around 10:15


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 14, 2015)

Ile have a look when I get home Leaving Norwich around 8am and a change so think it's after 11. Getting quite excited now!


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 14, 2015)

Just checked and train gets to Birmingham 11.38 so hopefully I should get there around midday.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> Just checked and train gets to Birmingham 11.38 so hopefully I should get there around midday.


Great  It's not too far from the station, google should be able to get you there, but if you have any questions, let me know  I'll PM you my mobile number - and then try to remember to bring it with me!


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for that.  I'm not great with directions so handy just in case but sure Ile find you all


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi, I'm so sorry but I won't be able to attend due to affording the cost of trains  but I hope that everyone who can attend has a really great time. Maybe you could arrange a meet sometime in Scarborough ??


----------



## Riri (Oct 20, 2015)

Been in sunny Greece so just catching up. Going to look at train prices tomorrow - would love to come.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2015)

Riri said:


> Been in sunny Greece so just catching up. Going to look at train prices tomorrow - would love to come.


It will be great if you can make it!  I was just going to give this a bump to see if anyone else was interested!


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 23, 2015)

I will be there


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2015)

Flutterby said:


> I will be there


Oh dear! Er, I mean hurrah!!!


----------



## AJLang (Oct 24, 2015)

Ha ha I was just going to say that Flutterby will be there but Karen beat me to it. Northerner and Flutterby do you realise that it is two years since you styled my hair??!!  I hope that my hairdressers have updated their skills


----------



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2015)

AJLang said:


> Ha ha I was just going to say that Flutterby will be there but Karen beat me to it. Northerner and Flutterby do you realise that it is two years since you styled my hair??!!  I hope that my hairdressers have updated their skills


Don't worry Amanda, I've just taken delivery of a new set of clippers...


----------



## AJLang (Oct 25, 2015)

Noooooooooooo


----------



## pottersusan (Nov 6, 2015)

You specialise in choosing dates when I'm away! Hopefully next time.


----------



## ypauly (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't see my name on the list!!


Also, will the diabetes fairy be making it to Birmingham as her name isn't on the list either?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2015)

ypauly said:


> I don't see my name on the list!!
> 
> 
> Also, will the diabetes fairy be making it to Birmingham as her name isn't on the list either?


Name added!  I imagine the Fairy will be putting in an appearance!


----------



## Bessiemay (Nov 7, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Name added!  I imagine the Fairy will be putting in an appearance!


I suppose I should apologise to the fairy. I used to blame her for everything but realise now that some of it was bad management on my part.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2015)

Bessiemay said:


> I suppose I should apologise to the fairy. I used to blame her for everything but realise now that some of it was bad management on my part.


I'm sure she'll be very gracious  She's learned quite a lot over the past month or so just how complicated it can all be!


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 8, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Don't worry Amanda, I've just taken delivery of a new set of clippers...


Glad they arrived Alan!!


----------



## AJLang (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm so looking forward to Saturday  - especially as it will be after a very challenging week for me. Alan what time will you be at the pub?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2015)

Flutterby said:


> Glad they arrived Alan!!


Just sharpening them up on the whetstone  



AJLang said:


> I'm so looking forward to Saturday  - especially as it will be after a very challenging week for me. Alan what time will you be at the pub?


Train gets in at around 10:30, so it depends on whether I go directly there or take the 'scenic' route, but hopefully before 11:00!


----------



## AJLang (Nov 8, 2015)

Cool. I'm getting to the Northampton station at about 8.45 and the train takes an hour. So I may be there before you. Do you think they serve wine at 10.30?!??


----------



## stephknits (Nov 8, 2015)

My train gets in to Birmingham new street at 10.45 so should be arriving around the same time - I guess the pub isn't that far?


----------



## ypauly (Nov 8, 2015)

pub is about 100 yards from station.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 8, 2015)

Would anyone like to meet me at the station?? I can only stand/walk for about 10-15 minutes before needing to sit down. I can get to Birimgham New Street for 10.42.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2015)

ypauly said:


> pub is about 100 yards from station.


This is where I went wrong last time Paul, which exit should I be leaving by? They were rebuilding last time and I went a roundabout way!



AJLang said:


> Would anyone like to meet me at the station?? I can only stand/walk for about 10-15 minutes before needing to sit down. I can get to Birimgham New Street for 10.42.


Yes, I can meet you Amanda, Any suggestions @ypauly of a good place in the station?


----------



## ypauly (Nov 8, 2015)

you want the new street exit as bennets hill is just up new street


----------



## ypauly (Nov 8, 2015)

Me and Jen  will meet you too Amanda, just so Alan doesn't lose you both LOL


----------



## ypauly (Nov 8, 2015)

I have not been in the re-built new street yet alan but will be where ever the ticket inspectors are standing nowadays



I will try and go on a recognisance mission in the week to pick a good place.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2015)

Cheers Paul!


----------



## AJLang (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you Paul, Jen and Alan


----------



## trophywench (Nov 8, 2015)

Paul - I worked in the building opposite the pub (which was then a bank!) from 1967 to 1985.  I walked from and to New Street station for a very large part of that time.

It's a HELL of a lot further than 100yards!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Paul - I worked in the building opposite the pub (which was then a bank!) from 1967 to 1985.  I walked from and to New Street station for a very large part of that time.
> 
> It's a HELL of a lot further than 100yards!


Perhaps Paul has seven league boots!  Must admit, I thought it was further, maybe half a mile?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 8, 2015)

I should think so Alan - I know they've messed about with the entrances and exits and the shopping centre now but the actual route of the railway tracks are more than 100yds away, even if it was waste ground and you could go 'as the crow would fly - if all the buildings weren't there'  LOL

I think you should be able to do it within 15 minutes though Amanda, or 10 of course if you could 'stride out purposefully' - which I know you can't do - and neither can I now.  The last 20 yards or so is uphill too.  It's not North Face of the Eiger - but it IS uphill - all the buildings that have wide entrances have steps onto the pavement that tail off in height at the uphill end, IYSWIM.


----------



## stephknits (Nov 8, 2015)

Please can I join in the meeting at the station things too?  I have a terrible sense of direction, so would be most glad to tag along.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2015)

stephknits said:


> Please can I join in the meeting at the station things too?  I have a terrible sense of direction, so would be most glad to tag along.


Of course Steph!  Watch this space for whereabouts!


----------



## ypauly (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## ypauly (Nov 9, 2015)

Google says 400m but I think where the new entrance is it will be more like 200, I will check in the week.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks very much Jenny and Paul. I wish that I could stride out but that's not going to happen. I will get a taxi to the pub. If anyone wants join me please let me know.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 9, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Great  It's not too far from the station, google should be able to get you there, but if you have any questions, let me know  I'll PM you my mobile number - and then try to remember to bring it with me! [/QUOTE
> Would you mind PM'ing your number to me please? Fairly confident Ile find you all but just incase! Or I could ring the pub number if I get lost Would that be better?  Thanks


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 9, 2015)

How odd I typed something after the above but it seems to have got lost in space! Maybe will appear some other place and time!
Anyway would you mind PMing your number please Northerner just in case? Or I could ring the pub number if I manage to get lost? Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> How odd I typed something after the above but it seems to have got lost in space! Maybe will appear some other place and time!
> Anyway would you mind PMing your number please Northerner just in case? Or I could ring the pub number if I manage to get lost? Thanks


All done! I suspect you started typing as it was copying in the quoted text, so your message got inserted into it!


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you! Train gets in around 12.40 It looks very straight forward so I'm happy to meet everyone inside. Date seemed so long away and suddenly almost here!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 9, 2015)

Gosh Paul - would have sworn it was further than that.  Funnily enough I looked for a pedestrian route last night and couldn't find one - but I know there's a new exit somewhere which they publicise 'for Victoria Square' and say it's on the corner of Stephenson Street and Navigation Street - in which case you could presumably go straight through the Piccadilly Arcade and you're there? - which would be really quick! If not, turn a bit  right and go up Lower Temple Street I did every day when the old Stephenson Street entrance to the Palisades was there - the one by Habitat LOL

But - are the shops still upstairs from the station like the Palisades was or is it all on the same level now ?  (I know all the platforms will be 'down' still)  Can't picture it at all really!  Voyage of discovery!

Amanda - wait and see what Paul finds out when he does his recce - cos a taxi would have to go all round the houses, whereas obviously you can walk where it's pedestrian only! - and if that new entrance is in the 'right' place it will shorten it anyway.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2015)

One thing's for sure, the pub is easier to get to than the Penny Black {?} where we used to go - nice pub, but quite a hike if you have walking difficulties.


----------



## Annette (Nov 9, 2015)

The exit is all along Stephenson street and Navigation street. One of the doors is straight out and over onto Lower Temple Street.
Shame I'm not coming - its a lovely pub.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 9, 2015)

I hope you all have a great time and wish I could be there. I expect lots of pics and a full report, especially of what that devilish Diabetes Fairy gets up to.


----------



## Robin (Nov 9, 2015)

Ooh yes, pictures please! I shall miss it, I'll be travelling, via daughter's in Cambridge. I noticed someone called Peppa Pig is making a guest appearance in Cambridge that day to switch on the Christmas lights. I assume she's a less famous relative of the Diabetes Fairy.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2015)

Robin said:


> Ooh yes, pictures please! I shall miss it, I'll be travelling, via daughter's in Cambridge. I noticed someone called Peppa Pig is making a guest appearance in Cambridge that day to switch on the Christmas lights. I assume she's a less famous relative of the Diabetes Fairy.


I believe (I'm pretty sure I'm right about this) that the 'Peppa Pig' character is based on the Diabetes Fairy - she was spotted once by a small child getting up to mischief, the child drew a crude picture and her Mum though it looked like a pig fairy - now it's a multi-billion dollar industry!  The Fairy's lawyers are onto it, but of course she's having problems as she can't expose her existence to the Muggle population....


----------



## ypauly (Nov 11, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Gosh Paul - would have sworn it was further than that.  Funnily enough I looked for a pedestrian route last night and couldn't find one - but I know there's a new exit somewhere which they publicise 'for Victoria Square' and say it's on the corner of Stephenson Street and Navigation Street - in which case you could presumably go straight through the Piccadilly Arcade and you're there? - which would be really quick! If not, turn a bit  right and go up Lower Temple Street I did every day when the old Stephenson Street entrance to the Palisades was there - the one by Habitat LOL
> 
> But - are the shops still upstairs from the station like the Palisades was or is it all on the same level now ?  (I know all the platforms will be 'down' still)  Can't picture it at all really!  Voyage of discovery!
> 
> Amanda - wait and see what Paul finds out when he does his recce - cos a taxi would have to go all round the houses, whereas obviously you can walk where it's pedestrian only! - and if that new entrance is in the 'right' place it will shorten it anyway.


I had the same thought and believe we may be right, sadly it may be as late as friday before I get to check it out.


----------



## ypauly (Nov 11, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> The exit is all along Stephenson street and Navigation street. One of the doors is straight out and over onto Lower Temple Street.
> Shame I'm not coming - its a lovely pub.


That will halve the distance then. So around 200m?


Sadly googles street view has not been updated since the build.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Nov 11, 2015)

I hope you all have a fantastic time. Next year i will attempt more than the Southampton meet


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 11, 2015)

Northerner said:


> One thing's for sure, the pub is easier to get to than the Penny Black {?} where we used to go - nice pub, but quite a hike if you have walking difficulties.



I remember the one time I went to the Penny Black; although I could still walk a fair distance, it was a major expedition for me.  Not helped by the fact that, on the way back, I somehow managed to _lose my way_ between New Street and Moor Street (a distance of only about 100m, which should have taken under 5 minutes to walk), so the return trip was even longer.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 11, 2015)

Ah well - I won't be coming now - Pete's having an operation tomorrow - been waiting for a while but they didn't tell him till this morning!

Have a lovely time!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Ah well - I won't be coming now - Pete's having an operation tomorrow - been waiting for a while but they didn't tell him till this morning!
> 
> Have a lovely time!


Sorry we won't see you Jenny, but I hope that Pete's operation goes well - sending you my best wishes xx


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 11, 2015)

Enjoy all who go !


----------



## Bessiemay (Nov 11, 2015)

ypauly said:


> I had the same thought and believe we may be right, sadly it may be as late as friday before I get to check it out.


Yes new street station has changed so I did a recce this afternoon. If you leave by the Victoria Square exit, just opposite is Ethel street (quite short street) at the top of Ethel St turn left on to new St and then first on your right is bennetts hill. I can't judge distances especially in metres but it's not far although it's a little uphill for anyone with real walking difficulty. The German market is under construction so don't know if it will be finished. At the bottom of bennetts hill is what looks like a beer stop complete with lights and twirling santas to put you in the Christmas spirit or if you need to stop for refreshment before you tackle the hill. Sorry no it's not much of a hill. See you Saturday I hope! 

I am meeting a friend in Carrs lane which is near moor street station if anyone needs company from there.  We will be there about 11.30.


----------



## stephknits (Nov 11, 2015)

Great directions, Bessiemay thanks for checking it out.  I am happy to hang around the Victoria square exit from around 10.45 to 11 if anyone wants to meet me.  I shall be wearing the hat and scarf in my pic, so should be vaguely familiar.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello happy campers.     I have to pass on this years meet, sadly.

I know you will all have a blast - have a great time and raise a glass to Carol and I who hope to see you all next year

Xxxxxx


----------



## ypauly (Nov 11, 2015)

Bessiemay said:


> Yes new street station has changed so I did a recce this afternoon. If you leave by the Victoria Square exit, just opposite is Ethel street (quite short street) at the top of Ethel St turn left on to new St and then first on your right is bennetts hill. I can't judge distances especially in metres but it's not far although it's a little uphill for anyone with real walking difficulty. The German market is under construction so don't know if it will be finished. At the bottom of bennetts hill is what looks like a beer stop complete with lights and twirling santas to put you in the Christmas spirit or if you need to stop for refreshment before you tackle the hill. Sorry no it's not much of a hill. See you Saturday I hope!
> 
> I am meeting a friend in Carrs lane which is near moor street station if anyone needs company from there.  We will be there about 11.30.


Thank you, that takes a little pressure off as work id hectic at the moment.


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 12, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Oh dear! Er, I mean hurrah!!!


I've only just seen this!!!  Be afraid Northy, be very afraid


----------



## trophywench (Nov 12, 2015)

LOL - they cancelled it at 3.15 and sent him home - next Tuesday now.  (They kept doing this with the ruddy biopsy, it's been a chapter of bloody nightmares with appointments since they started investigating it!)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2015)

trophywench said:


> LOL - they cancelled it at 3.15 and sent him home - next Tuesday now.  (They kept doing this with the ruddy biopsy, it's been a chapter of bloody nightmares with appointments since they started investigating it!)


Grr!! Hope they come good on Tuesday!  Will we see you tomorrow then? Hope so, it's been years!


----------



## ypauly (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm not going to make it tomorrow, sadly work which has been manic has got worse and now I have a 12 hour shift to look forward to while having a mansize dose of the man flu.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2015)

ypauly said:


> I'm not going to make it tomorrow, sadly work which has been manic has got worse and now I have a 12 hour shift to look forward to while having a mansize dose of the man flu.


Aw that's a shame Paul  Sorry to hear you're having to cope with illness at the same time as work madness, hope you recover soon


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Nov 13, 2015)

Get well soon Paul. To those going tomorrow, have a great time


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks Mrs Mad  Looks like it's going to be a bit on the soggy side tomorrow


----------



## trophywench (Nov 13, 2015)

Dunno Northie, my tum is not behaving itself the last couple of days - plus not sure if I can walk from the bus to the train in Coventry now TBH.  It was a 10/12 minute 'striding out purposefully'  walk when I was hale and healthy - now I can do about 5 mins at a time and walk slower anyway.  Coventry is still much like how Birmingham city centre was until they recently changed it all for the better - ie pedestrians still have to go underneath the ring road to cross it in some places and by the station is one of them.  They have made it into a pleasant gardened slope on the city side instead of the precipitous staircases/ramps there were, but not on the station side as they'd have to knock at least two office blocks down which have no frontages.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Dunno Northie, my tum is not behaving itself the last couple of days - plus not sure if I can walk from the bus to the train in Coventry now TBH.  It was a 10/12 minute 'striding out purposefully'  walk when I was hale and healthy - now I can do about 5 mins at a time and walk slower anyway.  Coventry is still much like how Birmingham city centre was until they recently changed it all for the better - ie pedestrians still have to go underneath the ring road to cross it in some places and by the station is one of them.  They have made it into a pleasant gardened slope on the city side instead of the precipitous staircases/ramps there were, but not on the station side as they'd have to knock at least two office blocks down which have no frontages.


Sorry to hear that Jenny, I hope you are feeling better soon  I haven't been to Coventry since 1979!  Not even been sent there!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 13, 2015)

Hope you all have a really good time tomorrow. Look forward to the pics and tales


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 13, 2015)

I may have a pass out for this so I may see you there.  Sorry for being a bit vague.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> I may have a pass out for this so I may see you there.  Sorry for being a bit vague.


It will be great if you can come along Matt! Look out for the Diabetes Fairy, sh should be sitting on our table with us (unless she misbehaves too much! )


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2015)

Bessiemay said:


> Yes new street station has changed so I did a recce this afternoon. If you leave by the Victoria Square exit, just opposite is Ethel street (quite short street) at the top of Ethel St turn left on to new St and then first on your right is bennetts hill



OK, shall we meet at the Victoria Square exit of the station and take it from there? Let me know if you want to meet and when your train gets in, I will be there from 10:30, all being well


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hope you all have a great time tomorrow. Shame I can't get there. Hopefully I'll get to meet some of you one day.


----------



## Riri (Nov 13, 2015)

I echo what stitch147 said. I've had a grim month financially with car woes so the train fare was a bit steep for me this month. Have a fun day everyone.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2015)

Stitch147 said:


> Hope you all have a great time tomorrow. Shame I can't get there. Hopefully I'll get to meet some of you one day.





Riri said:


> I echo what stitch147 said. I've had a grim month financially with car woes so the train fare was a bit steep for me this month. Have a fun day everyone.


Thanks guys, hopefully there will be lots more opportunities to meet up in 2016


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2015)

stephknits said:


> Great directions, Bessiemay thanks for checking it out.  I am happy to hang around the Victoria square exit from around 10.45 to 11 if anyone wants to meet me.  I shall be wearing the hat and scarf in my pic, so should be vaguely familiar.


I will be there Steph, I will look out for you


----------



## Bessiemay (Nov 13, 2015)

I will see you at the pub and will bring a D friend


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2015)

Bessiemay said:


> I will see you at the pub and will bring a D friend


Lovely, see you there!


----------



## AJLang (Nov 14, 2015)

Is the plan to sit at the tables that are immediately on the left as you enter the pub?  Alan if you see this is your mobile still the same as two years ago please?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2015)

AJLang said:


> Is the plan to sit at the tables that are immediately on the left as you enter the pub?  Alan if you see this is your mobile still the same as two years ago please?


Yes and yes  See you soon!


----------



## AJLang (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you See you soon! Have a good journey


----------



## Blueben1986 (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm here but can't work out where everyone is Help!


----------



## stephknits (Nov 14, 2015)

Had a great time!  Fairy and I safely on train home


----------



## AJLang (Nov 14, 2015)

Had an absolutely brilliant time and so did the Diabetes Fairy


----------



## AJLang (Nov 14, 2015)

Northerner has the photos


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 14, 2015)

Hope all those who attended had a great time and I will look forward to seeing the photos which you've got Northerner


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 14, 2015)

Just got back and had a great time.  Lovely to meet some of the nice people on here.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2015)

Great to meet everyone!  still on train for another hour and a half!!


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 14, 2015)

Was lovely to meet everyone So glad I went along   I'm waiting for train on Ely platform Not too much longer hopefully!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 14, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> Was lovely to meet everyone So glad I went along   I'm waiting for train on Ely platform Not too much longer hopefully!



Nice to see you Linda.   Sorry, didn't get a chance to really speak.


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 14, 2015)

I really enjoyed myself, lovely to meet some of you whom I hadn't met before and of course the diabetes fairy!  Sorry I didn't get to chat with everyone, I got steadily merry so you may have had a lucky escape!


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 14, 2015)

Blueben1986 said:


> I'm here but can't work out where everyone is Help!


Glad you found us in the end!  Nice to meet you.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Nov 14, 2015)

So pleased you all had a lovely get together


----------



## trophywench (Nov 14, 2015)

Sounds good - was a bit worried, wondered if the security would go a bit berserk at New Street Station - it took ages to get in and out when they clamped down, way back when.  But better to be safe etc.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm home now and all set to watch Strictly! I know how to live!
Yes we didn't get chance to say more than hello and goodbye Matt but hopefully next time. My deafness means I struggle abit with conversation too far away!  
But it was just great getting together


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Sounds good - was a bit worried, wondered if the security would go a bit berserk at New Street Station - it took ages to get in and out when they clamped down, way back when.  But better to be safe etc.


I saw one policeman, up on New Street itself! Blimey, that station is VAST!  What's all this 'Blue Lounge', Yellow Lounge' business? Anyway, not too bad finding trains/platforms 

Finally got home!Train got delayed a bit so I missed my connection and ended up catching a bus out of Southampton, as quicker than waiting for next train. Great to see such a good turnout, thanks to everyone who came along  and really nice to see lots of new faces as well as the 'regulars' (ifI've met you before, you're a regular ) Hope everyone is back OK by now


----------



## Bessiemay (Nov 14, 2015)

Very nice day and good to put names to a few faces. I didn't get to speak to some people much except hello how are you and goodbye but it seemed that a good time was had by all. Thanks Alan.


----------



## delb t (Nov 15, 2015)

Great to meet you all- H did his 10k - 43 mins


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 15, 2015)

delb t said:


> Great to meet you all- H did his 10k - 43 mins


Well done H! 
Was lovely to meet you too del. And next time Ile get the drinks!


----------



## delb t (Nov 15, 2015)

As long as mines not soda water!- lovely to meet you too


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2015)

delb t said:


> Great to meet you all- H did his 10k - 43 mins


That's a terrific time! Well done H!  About two minutes/mile faster than I could manage these days! Mind you, he certainly has youth on his side there!


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 15, 2015)

I have no idea if I've done it right but I've made an album of photos - if it's wrong just delete it somebody  if you are able to add info then do add your names, I'm hopeless I'm afraid!


----------



## AJLang (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi Karen where do I find the album please? Northerner are you able to upload onto here the photos that we put on Facebook?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2015)

Flutterby said:


> I have no idea if I've done it right but I've made an album of photos - if it's wrong just delete it somebody  if you are able to add info then do add your names, I'm hopeless I'm afraid!


Here is the album  I will try and upload the photos from FB, currently have a poor connection 

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/media/albums/birmingham-meet-14th-nov-2015.18/


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 15, 2015)

The Df seems to like being strangled. I just knew she was odd.


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 19, 2015)

See if this works.


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 19, 2015)

If that is right then I will do the rest!  Sorry if it is wrong lol


----------



## trophywench (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes, it worked!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 22, 2015)

Woops looks like I missed this! I can't be sure if I had a pass or not or what the reason I forgot was! Will try again next time... Hope you all had a good time and plenty of chat/beer happened!

Cheers

Rossi.


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 23, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Yes, it worked!


When I'm on the laptop I will do the rest.


----------

